# [SOLVED] New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity



## kowalski65 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi,
I just changed my ISP to Comcast cable, and the technician insisted that he would install the modem but I had to set up my wireless router myself. I did after he left, but now even though I can connect to my router, I can't connect to the internet through the router. 

When I connect my laptop directly to the modem as I am now, everything is fine. But if I try to connect through the router, wired or wireless, I can't get an internet connection.

I have 3 devices all with the same issue:
- Win 7 laptop
- Win Vista laptop
- iPad 1

The network troubleshooter on my Win 7 laptop said the DNS Server is not responding.

I have powercycled the modem, router and all devices.
I ran netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt and ipconfig /flushdns on the advice of an online article, but to no avail.

The lights on the modem and router are all normal, i.e. as they should be with full connectivity.

This is what I get from ipconfig /all:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Rebecca-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-B4-F0-DD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7496:3646:83bb:d984%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 12, 2012 1:05:21 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 13, 2012 1:05:20 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201335391
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-CE-BA-C4-00-22-19-F4-67-71

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-19-F4-67-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc5a:644a:3aec:924e%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 12, 2012 1:51:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 13, 2012 1:51:13 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{5EC6CEF8-08C9-4909-8D8E-EB16E6051
7AC}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{5EC6CEF8-08C9-4909-8D8E-EB16E6051
7AC}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Any ideas?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*








and welcome to the Forum

Did you rest the router to factory default?? It might be trying to log into the old IPS.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 192.168.1.1

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

What Brand and Model is the Modem? . . It might be a combo Modem/Router which would cause mischeif if another router was connected to it


----------



## kowalski65 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

Thanks for responding.

Yes, I did reset the router to factory defaults and then reconfigured it.

I did as you asked and these were the results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>PING 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Windows\system32>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


So I was able to ping my router, but nothing beyond that. 

The modem is an RCA model DHG536 cable modem. My router is a Linksys WRT54G2 V1. I asked the Comcast technician who installed it if the modem had a router built into it and he said no. My last ISP, AT&T, did have a combo DSL Modem/Router, so I haven't used my Linksys in about 6 months.

I appreciate the help; any more ideas?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

OK . . that MOdem has a internal battery so you will have to take it out to get a effective power cycle . . the order that you turn them back on is critical . . 

Turn on the Modem ( after connecting the internal battery) and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

Sometimes changing the DNS server in the router or in the computer to somehing like Open DNS or Google can resolve this problem and sometimes it's your AV that can be blocking it.

What is your AV ?

First, try changing the DNS from auto either in the router or the computer to either :-

Open DNS
Primary 208.67.222.222
Secondary 208.67.220.220

Google
Primary 8.8.8.8
Secondary 8.8.4.4

This may do it temporarily but not be a permanent fix, in which case disable your AV just to test and/or boot up in Safe Mode with Networking via F8 on boot.

There may also be a firmware update for your router - got two sites for this Linksys WRT54G2 and Linksys WRT54G2 v1.0 - DD-WRT Wiki

See how you go with those.


----------



## kowalski65 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

OK,
1) I tried powercycling again in the Modem - Router - Computer order, but the problem remained. Interestingly, when I opened the battery cover on the modem, I found it was empty. They didn't put a battery in it; it's running straight off the wall outlet power.

2) I upgraded the firmware on the router. That also didn't fix the problem.

3) I looked all over my router settings for where to change the Primary and Secondary DNS Server Addresses. The closest thing I could find was under DHCP there were empty slots for Static DNS 1,2,3 and WINS? I put in the Open DNS addresses you gave me in Static DNS 1 and Static DNS 2, but that didn't change anything either. (I admit, I don't really understand what DNS is/does, so I wasn't really sure what I was doing). If it's of any help, when I use the Win Vista network troubleshooter, the error it returns is "Could not Communicate with the Primary DNS Server (75.75.75.75)"

4) I just use AntiVir for AV, which is turned off. So I don't think that's the problem, especially since it's affecting every wireless device I have.

I gotta say, this is driving me nuts.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

It must be something in the router . . try another reset . . then look thru all the settings to be sure they are set to acquire IP and DNS automatically


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

What information is listed on the Status page in the router?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

And the obvious:

1) try a different cable between the modem and router

2) ensure the cable is connected to the WAN port of the router


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

Go back into the computer and set the DNS servers back to auto then follow these steps to set up the router's DNS for Comcast How to Set Up Linksys WRT54G2 Wireless Router with Comcast | eHow.com

The 75.75.75.75 must have been the default throwback to your previous ISP, but however they were set, they must have been conflicting with Comcast's default servers and subsequently, the Open DNS in your computer - so, at least changing them in the computer has helped ID at least one conflict and hopefully, the only one.

While you can have either the router or computer DNS set to auto with just one of them to a "static" DNS address, you can't have one set to one address with the other set to another.


----------



## kowalski65 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

The Status page has the following:
Firmware version: 1.0.04
MAC Address: 00:23:69:9D:0E:19
Router Name: WRT54G2
Host Name:
Domain Name: hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Login Type: Automatic Configuration - DHCP
IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 0.0.0.0
DNS 1:
DNS 2:
DNS 3:
MTU: 1500

I've never had a problem with this router before, but do you think I need to replace it?

Also, yes, I've tried two different cables between the modem & router. When I connect them, both light up their corresponding indicator lights to show that there is a good connection.


----------



## kowalski65 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

OK, I have to confess I'm not sure how to set the DNS servers to auto in my computer. I'm currently using my Vista machine. A little help?


----------



## kowalski65 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

A quick google search told me how. I verified the TCP/IP v4 settings were auto. I didn't have to change it; that's how it already was.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

Better try this one then How to setup Linksys WRT54G2 wifi router with DSL modem

*EDIT...*If the settings were already at auto - then how did you manage to change them to Open DNS before ?

Did you follow these step as in section 4 Setting up Wi-Fi with Windows XP or Vista - Wi-Fi hotspots - Computing - Which? Technology


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

Host Name: <<<< I don't know about Comcast, but do you need a login ID?
Domain Name: hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Login Type: Automatic Configuration - DHCP
IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 0.0.0.0
DNS 1:

Aside from that (and regardless of your PC configuration), the router is not getting any information from your ISP. As it's set to DHCP, it should be pulling an IP (and all of the other info noted above) from Comcast.

As you know the modem is working, I can only think of two things. 1) you need login information (at a minimum a login ID - Charter used to be this way back in the day) 2) the router is faulty


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

I have not encountered it, but I hear that in sonme areas, Comcast requires MAC cloning to connect a router . . see this for how:

MAC Cloning on the LinkSys Router - Linksys | DSLReports Forums


----------



## kowalski65 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

Thanks again for all the suggestions.

1) I've tried MAC Cloning, but it's not working. 

2) I went out and bought a new router and set up the whole network again from scratch. Same problem even with a brand new Netgear router. So it seems it's not a hardware problem.

3) As far as a login id, they certainly didn't give me one. That doesn't mean that there isn't one required though. I will call Comcast tech support tomorrow and let you guys know what I get from them. 

Again, many, many thanks.


----------



## kowalski65 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*



Tomken15 said:


> Did you follow these step as in section 4 Setting up Wi-Fi with Windows XP or Vista - Wi-Fi hotspots - Computing - Which? Technology


Yes, I did. The TCP/IPv4 Properties is set to obtain IP and DNS automatically.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

In addition....not much that you can do if this page show's zero IPs, you will need to contact Comcast and I'm sure they'll be able to assist you. Please give us an update.


kowalski65 said:


> The Status page has the following:
> Firmware version: 1.0.04
> MAC Address: 00:23:69:9D:0E:19
> Router Name: WRT54G2
> ...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

Just a point regarding the unable to connect to DNS 75:75:75:75 server error message you got, as from the 12th of this month, Comcast has changed their DNS Primary to this and the Secondary to 75:75:76:76 - hence the confusion on part thinking it was trying to connect to the wrong server.


----------



## kowalski65 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

Alright, so it's all working now. Just a warning, the solution was incredibly disappointing.

There's one of those teeny tiny recessed reset buttons on the back of the modem that you have to hold in with a paperclip. Unplugging the modem from the power adapter and at the wall wasn't allowing a full reset. I had to push that button in to get the thing to completely recycle itself. :banghead:

Of course, Comcast tech support wouldn't help me because it was a networking issue. I had to pay $40 for their "Signature Support" just to get a guy to tell me to push a button. So that's infuriating. :angry: After all this hassle, I really wanted it to be like some mysterious and arcane protocol setting or something.

At any rate, thank you all for sharing your time and expertise. I'm very glad I registered an account here and I will definitely recommend this forum to anybody in need of technical support.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: New ISP, Connected to Linksys Router but no Internet Connectivity*

Comcast shuld be ashamed of themselves . . Thanks for posting back with the solution!


----------

